# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Joe Tillman and Dr. Emorane Lupanzula

## JoeTillman

As of today I am announcing my latest affiliation with IAHRS member Dr. Emorane Lupanzula of Brussels, Belgium. I first met Dr. Lupanzula when I was attending the 3rd Annual Mediterranean FUE Workshop hosted by IAHRS member Dr. Koray Erdogan. Dr. Lupanzula was on faculty for the workshop to demonstrate his approach to FUE surgery as it is performed at his clinic Medikemos in Brussels. 

I've been speaking with Dr. Lupanzula and some of his patients since the end of the workshop in June and having already seen the man in action in surgery I can say that I'm impressed. I put him through the ringer with a series of questions so I'm happy to say that I'm heading to Brussels on August 8th to continue my hair transplant documentary series. Stay tuned!

----------


## FlightTL

> As of today I am announcing my latest affiliation with IAHRS member Dr. Emorane Lupanzula of Brussels, Belgium. I first met Dr. Lupanzula when I was attending the 3rd Annual Mediterranean FUE Workshop hosted by IAHRS member Dr. Koray Erdogan. Dr. Lupanzula was on faculty for the workshop to demonstrate his approach to FUE surgery as it is performed at his clinic Medikemos in Brussels. 
> 
> I've been speaking with Dr. Lupanzula and some of his patients since the end of the workshop in June and having already seen the man in action in surgery I can say that I'm impressed. I put him through the ringer with a series of questions so I'm happy to say that I'm heading to Brussels on August 8th to continue my hair transplant documentary series. Stay tuned!


 All the best to you Joe Tillman. You are a very honest guy and deserve success!

----------


## JoeTillman

Thank you, FlightTL.

So it's 4 a.m. here in Brussels as I write this so I'm being hit by a little bit of jet lag but I wanted to start off with an update. I arrived on Sunday at noon thirty after flying into Paris and then hopping a train to Brussels. The train ride is nice and you get to see the the French and Belgian countryisdes respectively. The reason for the train was that Air France, whom I chose to fly with this time around, has this in their offerings for shorter connection flights as an alternative. If you have a big bag and a backpack full of camera gear it is a toss up whether you should use the option because there is a lot of walking involved and there is no baggage transfer so you are hauling all of your bags yourself. After a nine hour cross Atlanctic flight, that can be a bit tiring but if you are coming for surgery and you don't have so much to haul around then it is easy.

Once I settled in Dr. Lupanzula came to the hotel to see me and we wound up going to the clinic. It is a nice place and completely modern and when I say modern I mean he had the idea in the design for it to look "futuristic". I see what he's going for with the aesthetic and I think it works. One thing I've already noticed about Dr. Lupanzula is that hair restoration surgery for him is actual surgery and he takes cleanliness VERY seriously. I mention this because I take it seriously too and is one of my top issues to consider when I am reviewing new doctors. Unfortunatley I have found that I actually take the subject more seriously than some doctors that I have reviewed so even though Dr. Lupanzula and I have had long discussions about this subject over the past six weeks this is something that gives me a bit of relief to see in person. 

I'm in the clnic in a few hours to meet the staff and film a surgery so I think I'll give some updates on my findings on this thread. FYI, the patient of the day is, according to Dr. L, a mixed race patient with African genetics so it will be nice to watch and film the FUE extractions. Stay tuned.

----------


## JoeTillman

I'm on a short break from filming and observing Dr. Lumpanzula perfor an FUE surgery today and so far I am really happy I came here. Dr. Lupanzula has been explaining his process and approach and how he's dealing with the grafts on today's patient. Here are some photos I took on my break from filming..

----------


## jane1

Nice hair transplant shown by pictures.

----------


## Sean

Congratulations Joe!  Thanks for taking the time to document the experience and giving us a feel of the clinic and some information regarding the doctor.  I look forward to seeing updates and videos of your visit. I went to the doctor's website and he sure does have a very futuristic looking clinic.  Thanks for highlighting   another great doc.  His FUE work looks amazing.

----------


## baldbutcool

Congratulations. This is some great stuff and building a bright future for us.

----------

